# DTV TC Premier $50



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=64299


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Also a good deal on Total Choice Plus $0 (Save $49.99 the 1st month). This offer is to try and get subscribers of Total Choice to upgrade to TC+ or TC Premiere.


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Also a good deal on Total Choice Plus $0 (Save $49.99 the 1st month). This offer is to try and get subscribers of Total Choice to upgrade to TC+ or TC Premiere.


I took the Total Choice Plus $0 (Save $49.99 the 1st month) because I have no need for TC Premiere but I do need a free month of DIRECTV.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, this is pretty cool. I took TC+. I'll take $45 for free (cost of TC / month). I read over on satelliteguys.us this might trigger a 1 year commitment, but even if it does I think it's worth it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Wow, this is pretty cool. I took TC+. I'll take $45 for free (cost of TC / month). I read over on satelliteguys.us this might trigger a 1 year commitment, but even if it does I think it's worth it.


I saw this at the other site as well, but I can't find anywhere in the sign-up process that says anything about a 1 year commitment. There's not even a link to a 'terms' page that I can see. Anyone else find anything?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> I saw this at the other site as well, but I can't find anywhere in the sign-up process that says anything about a 1 year commitment. There's not even a link to a 'terms' page that I can see. Anyone else find anything?


You really would think they'd tell you if you were committing to an additonal year, but the way things have been going recently who knows. The poster didn't cite where they got that information either, so maybe there is no commitment. I looked at my programming package and it doesn't mention anywhere that there's a new one year commitment.

I'll call D* at somepoint to see if my commitment has been extended. Either way though, this is a really good deal.


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that's a pretty great deal! Just went online and added it. Thanks!


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

[Bump]

Was anyone able to confirm the additional 1 year commitment?

Sorry for pushing, but this is significant in my situation.

Thanks!

Spike


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

Spike_KK said:


> [Bump]
> 
> Was anyone able to confirm the additional 1 year commitment?
> 
> ...


Yes:	
Other Charges and Sports Subscriptions: TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER ($50.00/1st Month You Save $49.99)
Annual Commitment ($0.00/1 Year)

TERMS 
DIRECTV premium programming services are generally offered on a monthly basis. If you downgrade your premium programming options within thirty (30) days of adding a new service to your account, you may be subject to a $10.00 fee. Select Accept These Changes to proceed with your order, select Exit Change Programming to discontinue with your selection.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

tom78221 said:


> Yes:
> Other Charges and Sports Subscriptions: TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER ($50.00/1st Month You Save $49.99)
> Annual Commitment ($0.00/1 Year)
> 
> ...


When I get to that point in the ordering process, it says nothing about a commitment. Do you by chance already have a 1 year commitment, and it is simply referring to that?


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> When I get to that point in the ordering process, it says nothing about a commitment. Do you by chance already have a 1 year commitment, and it is simply referring to that?


I did have a 1 year commitment before this so I would say maybe.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, Tom.

I just signed up for the free month of TC Plus. No commitment showed up in the left-hand summary column of my on-line account after it took effect, so it looks like no additional commitment.

...of course, I'll keep checking over the next couple of days!


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Has anybody already with Premier successfully switched to $50 Premier? I went in and tried. First I had to switch to Plus (There wasn't ANY option for Premier), then I went back in, and Premier for $50 was available, so I selected it. My bill went up $50. I had to call Retention to get it straightened out, they said those deals shouldn't be on there (They're for new customers only).


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

so, it is standard to get $10 fee when u downgrade? i just want it for a month, and then downgrade back - not sure if it is worth the hassel if it involves $10 fee, plus a fight over 1 year commitment with csr.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

apollo04 said:


> so, it is standard to get $10 fee when u downgrade? i just want it for a month, and then downgrade back - not sure if it is worth the hassel if it involves $10 fee, plus a fight over 1 year commitment with csr.


The $10 fee only applies if you cancel a premium service within 30 days. After that, no charge. It's to prevent people from doing things like adding HBO every Sunday just to watch the Sopranos, and then cancelling the next day.

As for the commitment, it doesn't seem to require one - at least not in my case. When you order, make sure there is no reference to a commitment in the "Terms" or "Other Charges and Sports Subscriptions". Then print the page and save it before submitting your order.

But if you are going to do it, you'd better do it soon. Based on the above post, it looks like the offer may be a system glitch that will be corrected.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Currently have TC+ and HBO for $61. 

Seems like a no-brainer to switch to premier for $50 for 1 month. Done.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Currently have TC+ and HBO for $61.
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to switch to premier for $50 for 1 month. Done.


Add to that the fact that with Premier, the $5.99 DVR fee is waived, and it makes it even better!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> Add to that the fact that with Premier, the $5.99 DVR fee is waived, and it makes it even better!


I don't have a DVR fee.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> Has anybody already with Premier successfully switched to $50 Premier? I went in and tried. First I had to switch to Plus (There wasn't ANY option for Premier), then I went back in, and Premier for $50 was available, so I selected it. My bill went up $50. I had to call Retention to get it straightened out, they said those deals shouldn't be on there (They're for new customers only).


The $50 charge was legit, after selecting the promo your existing package was disconnected and you were given a prorated credit. The month starts immediately upon accepting the offer, so your were charged $50 and would have received 30 days of Premiere programming without further charges.


----------



## crunchmunch (Aug 24, 2005)

Boston Fan said:


> The $10 fee only applies if you cancel a premium service within 30 days. After that, no charge. It's to prevent people from doing things like adding HBO every Sunday just to watch the Sopranos, and then cancelling the next day.


Or to prevent you from downgrading before incurring the automatic $99 next month charge.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

crunchmunch said:


> Or to prevent you from downgrading before incurring the automatic $99 next month charge.


Actually it applies to all premium serices, not just Premier.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

So I am currently getting a $10/month credit on HBO and a $5/month "good customer" credit. Yet this deal shows up on my accound when I log in. I wonder what happens to those credits. Anyone know?


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 6, 2004)

all of my discounts stayed.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

tsmith167 said:


> all of my discounts stayed.


They will still show on your account, but the question remains whether or not the credits are actually applied by the billing system.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

DVDKingdom said:


> The $50 charge was legit, after selecting the promo your existing package was disconnected and you were given a prorated credit. The month starts immediately upon accepting the offer, so your were charged $50 and would have received 30 days of Premiere programming without further charges.


The problem is, it didn't disconnect/prorate the original Premier charge I was still getting charged for Premier, plus the $50.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> The problem is, it didn't disconnect/prorate the original Premier charge I was still getting charged for Premier, plus the $50.


That's a weird one, it should have disconnected premiere when you switched to Total Choice Plus. Glad retention fixed it for you.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Well, I got greedy.

I disconnected my Total Choice Plus, down to Total Choice, to try to get the Plus offer, for $0 first month.

They offered it to me, but now whenever I try to change programming (to anything) it wants to remove my Distant Network services!  So now I'm stuck on Total Choice forever. ha-ha.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just added the premier package for one month at 50.00...then will switch it back on May 29th...nice find OP!!!


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

My DirecTV billing statement just printed today and this promo applied correctly. I'm only being charged a prorated fee of $3.33 for Total Choice Plus for the few days of my billing cycle not covered by the promo.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I called D* for 2 reasons 1. to find out about a commitment but as usual programming changes never affect your commitment only hardware changes. 2. to find out how long the offer is good for. After playing csr roulette. The answer i kept getting even in retention is that the offer is for new customers only. But I kept asking why is it in The change programming in MY DIRECTV. No one can figure it out. My guess is that some web site designer screwed up but no one will admit it is a mistake. ( my reason for wanting to know how long the offer is was may 19-21 it is free anyhoo and it would be smart to start my 30 days after 5/21) Csr # 3 said he still could not verify the validity of the offer but agreed to give me a credit for 50.00 off and i could start the premier anytime in may  Of course i will start after the freebie. :up: 



My advice to all of you is check on this before you start and dont wait. As if this is a mistake it could end at any time. (The oldtimers here remember the office depot free ups mistake that was coreccted right after it was posted here! I got in quick on that one)


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience with my situation?

When I try to go back to the Total Choice Plus now, for the $0 promotion, before i click submit, it takes away my distant networks. ? Any ideas?


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks for the heads-up, OP. :up: 

retention person was stunned and amazed and, after putting me on hold for a minute, said 'go for it'.

it's nice to have TCP again, if only for a month.


----------



## IcedTivo (Apr 6, 2002)

Cool Deal! Worked for me ok; Thanks guys.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

this took this months bill down to 14 bucks.
Thanks OP!
Oh and anyone wanting to do MOVIES on the tivo,
browse by name choose type MOVIE then input the letter A.
Took me about an hr to go thru them all and my Tivo's going to be quite busy the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I am definitely waiting until after the free weekend. Three more days of free TCP + new movies from 2 months May and june


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Ok. was able to move back up to plus, with the free promotion. The email representatives ended up doing it for me. Cut my bill down to $20.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Oh and anyone wanting to do MOVIES on the tivo,
> browse by name choose type MOVIE then input the letter A.


Better yet: input the number 0 (zero) by pressing the 0 key on your remote. Movies with titles that start with a number will be in the list before movies that start with "A," so this way you're guaranteed to be at the very beginning of the list.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I am definitely waiting until after the free weekend. Three more days of free TCP + new movies from 2 months May and june


I wouldn't wait. I have a feeling they are going to fix thier mistake very soon. I changed to the $50 Premier and a co-worker who had the $99 Premier switched to the $50 Premier. This has to be some kind of mistake.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

just got it thanks


----------



## Whitefokes (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the news... I'd miss all kinds of fun stuff w/o these forums...


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> My advice to all of you is check on this before you start and dont wait. As if this is a mistake it could end at any time. (The oldtimers here remember the office depot free ups mistake that was coreccted right after it was posted here! I got in quick on that one)


Me too... forgot about that deal!!!


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> this took this months bill down to 14 bucks.
> Thanks OP!
> Oh and anyone wanting to do MOVIES on the tivo,
> browse by name choose type MOVIE then input the letter A.
> Took me about an hr to go thru them all and my Tivo's going to be quite busy the next couple of weeks.


Welcome Gunnyman and the rest of you.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> I wouldn't wait. I have a feeling they are going to fix thier mistake very soon. I changed to the $50 Premier and a co-worker who had the $99 Premier switched to the $50 Premier. This has to be some kind of mistake.


I got retention to agree to give me a 50 discount when i sign up any time in may(which i just double checked and they said the note is truly on my account  ) Basicly what i got has nothing to do with the promotion it is a side deal so i am set as soon as i activate premier after the freebie i will get a 50 discount  The csr did this because he still cant see where this deal is for existing only new customers.

It is strange that it is there in current customers my directv options but no csr's are aware of it including tier 2. This is why I secured a discount that is unrelated to the promo. Like u said and I said in a different post this could be a web site designer error which could change at any time.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

trainman said:


> Better yet: input the number 0 (zero) by pressing the 0 key on your remote. Movies with titles that start with a number will be in the list before movies that start with "A," so this way you're guaranteed to be at the very beginning of the list.


 something I do every 14 days is go into channels u receive uncheck them all and check only the movie channels i get. That way I am not seeing any broadcast movies which I really don't want. I like all the cusswords and nudity and intact movies  I just wish showtime would remove the stinkin logo from the screen. That is aceptable on free channels but not pay channels. I sent several emails to them(showtime) about my disgust of the practice. Problem is if they get away with it they will all do it. :down:


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Does this deal still exist? I just logged in and I don't see it. I see TC Premier for 99.99 a month and TC Plus for 49.99 a month. That's it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Gone on my system, too. Glad I jumped in on the free month of TC+ when I did!


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

I guess DirecTV got wise and fixed their error.


----------



## fredflint (Jan 23, 2002)

For those of you who jumped on this deal for a free month of TC+ when it was first posted. check out your current bill online. At least for some introductory period, my TC+ is only $29.99 per month to keep it. Great deal!!


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

fredflint said:


> For those of you who jumped on this deal for a free month of TC+ when it was first posted. check out your current bill online. At least for some introductory period, my TC+ is only $29.99 per month to keep it. Great deal!!


were I can't find it?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

fredflint said:


> For those of you who jumped on this deal for a free month of TC+ when it was first posted. check out your current bill online. At least for some introductory period, my TC+ is only $29.99 per month to keep it. Great deal!!


You may want to take a closer look at your bill. If it's anything like mine, that $29.99 charge is a parital charge for the remainer of the month in which TC+ wasn't free (it should actually say "PARTIAL" next to this charge).

The free month of TC+ ran for 30 days from the day you signed up, but D* charges for next month's services, so they have to charge you a parital rate for the remainder of the month, hence the 29.99. The only way you wouldn't get a partial charge is if you had happened to sign up on your billing day.

It would be nice if I were wrong and TC+ were a $29.99 for a couple of months though. Let me know if I'm missing what you're talking about.


----------



## fredflint (Jan 23, 2002)

All I see on my statement is a charge for TC+ dated yesterday for $29.99. There is no notation for "partial" month. Time will tell.


----------

